# Ich hab da ein Problem mit einem JavaScript.



## Sniky (18. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir hier ein kleines JavaScript gebaut... funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut... Nur komm ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Ich kann irgend wie wirklich nicht so gut mit Java und hoffe deshalb wirklich das mir hier einer helfen kann.

Also es geht erstmal um das folgende Script:


```
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0">
<script type='text/javascript'>

function BildFormularFunktion() {

  var X= document.forms['mouseover'].elements['image'].x.falue;
  var Y= document.forms['mouseover'].elements['image'].y.falue;
  // (ungetestet...)

  alert(X+":"+Y)

  return false;
  // Formular wird nicht abgesendet.
}
</script>
<form onsubmit='BildFormularFunktion()' name='mouseover' action="./bild.php" method="POST">
<input type='image' style='width:200px: height:200px;' src='http://gb-pics.com/albums/userpics/rotkummer_leid.jpg'>
</form>

<div style="position:absolute; top:<?php $y=$y-10; echo"".$y.""; ?>px; left:<?php $x=$x-5; echo"".$x.""; ?>px; padding:3px">X</div>
```


Mit diesem Script kann ich ja jetzt so eine Position auf ein Bild anklicken und er setzt mir genau an diese stelle ein X. Soweit ja auch alles ok.

Nur funktioniert das ja so nur, da ich das Bild ja ganz oben Links in die ecke der Seite gelegt habe (<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0">).

Ich möchte das jetzt aber gerne so haben, das es überall funktioniert...

ich möchte das jetzt z.B. in eine Tabelle legen...

Also z.B. so:


```
<table border="1">
 <tr>
  <td>Mein Bild:</td>
  <td><form onsubmit='BildFormularFunktion()' name='mouseover' action="./bild.php" method="POST">
<input type='image' style='width:200px: height:200px;' src='http://gb-pics.com/albums/userpics/rotkummer_leid.jpg'>
</form></td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Ok, die Tabelle ist nicht schön, soll ja auch nur zeigen was ich meine 

hab ich das jetzt aber so angelegt, geht das ja leider nicht, da ja das Script die Position im Bild berechnet und das hier: 
<div style="position:absolute; top:<?php $y=$y-10; echo"".$y.""; ?>px; left:<?php $x=$x-5; echo"".$x.""; ?>px; padding:3px">X</div>[/

ja von Links oben in der Ecke ausgeht... Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht so genau wie man das machen kann  Soll eigentlich ein kleines Script für meine Tochter werden, aber ich sitze jetzt da wirklich schon seit gestern abend um 20 uhr dran und komm hier irgend wie wirklich keinen schritt weiter 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das irgend wie gehen muß und hoffe jetzt wirklich ganz doll das mir hier irgend wie jemand helfen kann.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße,
Sniky


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mrz 2008)

www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de

es ist eher eine Beleidigung, wenn du einene Java Programierer eine JavaScript Frage stellst....

(Der Tag kann nur besser werden :-=)


----------



## Sniky (18. Mrz 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de
> 
> es ist eher eine Beleidigung, wenn du einene Java Programierer eine JavaScript Frage stellst....
> 
> (Der Tag kann nur besser werden :-=)



Hups... ok... dann bin ich hier wohl falsch 

Sorry


----------

